# He had his very first night fright!



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I ran into the room when I heard him flapping around and turned on the light-poor thing was so scared and was shaking for a few minutes after. I sat with him and he cuddled under my chin (his favorite spot) and I have him some head scritches. He's ok now and back sleeping.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww, poor little man. I haven't encountered that yet, it must be really frightening for both of you actually. Glad he settled down again though.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks- Baby acctually only had night fright twice and the budgies have a couple oftimes over the years-He's new and all so I was quick to run to him. Plus he's still healing some parts that were injured and I wanted to make sure he's ok. It make me glad to see he was quick to cuddle with me for comfort though.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah, he knew he would be safe with you. That's really comforting.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I hate night frights. Bailee's first was AWFUL!! He absolutely shredded blood feathers and splattered blood on the walls, cage and carpets (cream coloured, yay). Poor little guy. I've had a few night frights involving blood now. They always decide to get spooked when they're growing new tail or flight feathers.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> They always decide to get spooked when they're growing new tail or flight feathers.


That's what I was afraid of too. He's right smack in the middle of one heavy molt and already had broken tail feathers and had alot of blood feathers on his wings because of the butchered clip job.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh my!! Can you give me any tips.....what sort of thing happens? Do they just take fright and flap around? I'm going to have to sleep with one ear and one eye open now, Dooby is in another room to sleep...should I start to panic yet?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

A night light is a must in my opinion. Since putting one near my guys cage we've had no night frights which is great.  Basically something at random spooks them and they thrash around the cage completely out of control. I have trouble with my guys and getting them to settle, they keep jumping about for a few minutes after i put the light on and talk to them.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I've been lucky none of our tiels have had a night freight, we've had baby & Nibbles for a month yesterday their cage gets covered up with a navy blue sheet, the only thing not covered is the Front of the cage, but not much light gets in my sons room, speically on nights he's been caught bieng sneeky and trying to watch t.v from his bed instead of sleeping and his door gets closed ( it's completly dark in there then) 

The only thing they do , ( and i noticed the new girls do it also) is when I shut the light after I tuck the kids in, the tiels each let out a small quiet squeal - Like they're telling me good night also


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I leave the front of Dooby's cage open as well, I might get a little night light for him. If I can prevent it happening at all that will be good.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

atvchick95 said:


> when I shut the light after I tuck the kids in, the tiels each let out a small quiet squeal - Like they're telling me good night also


My two do that as well!! I thought it was just something they did so it's interesting that others do it too.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

aww poor Ziggy glad to hear he is ok, I have been lucky none of my tiels have experienced a night fright yet, although I did experience one with Reggie and Sparkle that scared me it was the middle of the night and they just went wild thankfully there was no damage or blood so it was pretty mild, I have my ear out for Charlie I have read some reports that lutinos for some reason experience more night frights then any other mutation.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

laurago said:


> I have my ear out for Charlie I have read some reports that lutinos for some reason experience more night frights then any other mutation.


I've also heard that, i wonder how true it is.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

stretch has had 2 night frights everytime the phone rings he pannicks so at night i turn the ringer off when i put them to bed


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

allen said:


> stretch has had 2 night frights everytime the phone rings he pannicks so at night i turn the ringer off when i put them to bed


It's annoying how small things like that can set them off. Unfortunately there are some things you can't prevent - cars speeding up the street, branches blowing against the roof, thunder, etc.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> I've also heard that, i wonder how true it is.


Yeah it kind of scared me when I read that, I guess we will see how true it is I have had Charlie over two weeks now and so far I have been lucky no night frights.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

laurago said:


> Yeah it kind of scared me when I read that, I guess we will see how true it is I have had Charlie over two weeks now and so far I have been lucky no night frights.


Cookie didn't have a night fright for ages when i first got her. What finally set her off was a car turning into our driveway at night, the head lights shone through the window almost straight into her cage - oops.  After that i was careful to cover the back of the cage.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Cookie didn't have a night fright for ages when i first got her. What finally set her off was a car turning into our driveway at night, the head lights shone through the window almost straight into her cage - oops.  After that i was careful to cover the back of the cage.


I cover all of there cages as well, do you use a night light? I haven't used one yet but i am thinking it might be a good idea, they seem to be ok in the dark but I would like to prevent anything before it starts if I can, I am lucky the way we are situated no car lights can shine in our townhouse...


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I haven't used any night lights, plus their cages are completly covered at night. I haven't really had a major problem with it at all. He just scared me since it was his 1st and he's already pretty beat up and still healing. 

On another not, I find it amazing that your tiels let out that night night squeak too! For years Baby has been doing that I answer her back. I didn't answer her back and she kept doing it until I answered. We do it everynight now when I cover her cage and then again when I go to bed. It's pretty cool. She does it in the morning too...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

laurago said:


> I cover all of there cages as well, do you use a night light?


I have one tied to the front leg of the cage stand, and i leave the front of the cage uncovered. This way they can see a bit, and they can see out the front which is good in my case because if Mickey gets up during the night and his collar jingles they can see what is going on, rather than getting spooked.


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

laurago said:


> aww poor Ziggy glad to hear he is ok, I have been lucky none of my tiels have experienced a night fright yet, although I did experience one with Reggie and Sparkle that scared me it was the middle of the night and they just went wild thankfully there was no damage or blood so it was pretty mild, I have my ear out for Charlie I have read some reports that lutinos for some reason experience more night frights then any other mutation.



Lutinos have red eyes. Red eyes are very sensitive. Maybe it has something to do with that? I have 2 whiteface lutinos. I will be investing in a night light once they are ready for their cage.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Babi said:


> Lutinos have red eyes. Red eyes are very sensitive. Maybe it has something to do with that?



Do you think it would have to do with that? It's intresting. There wasn't any noise or movement to scare him around that time so I have no clue..Maybe a bad dream?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babi said:


> Lutinos have red eyes. Red eyes are very sensitive. Maybe it has something to do with that? I have 2 whiteface lutinos. I will be investing in a night light once they are ready for their cage.


That makes sense, I have had Minnie (lutino) for coming up to a month this weekend and no night frights as of yet she has handled the dark well not a peep out of her, I haven't invested in a night light as of yet because she seems to be fine without one but its something I am keeping an eye on.


----------

